# mod_rewrite Modul einschalten



## expert-center (9. Mai 2009)

ich setzte ISPConfig 2.2.29 ein.  Wie und wo kann ich das tun.


----------



## Till (9. Mai 2009)

Rewrite ist immer aktiv.


----------



## expert-center (10. Mai 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## mrairbrush (21. Mai 2009)

trotzdem scheint es das eine oder andere Problem zu geben. Habe eine Seite auf den Server gezogen die rewrite benutzt. Die Links gehen jetzt aber nicht mehr. Entweder erhalte ich einen 505 Fehler wenn htaccess aktiv ist oder bei den Links einen 404 Fehler wenn abgeschaltet. KAnn mir das nicht ganz erklären. Vermute das die Links net passen da auch sqiurell nur über sub.domain.de/webmail erreichbar ist und nicht unter domain.de/webmail

Habe gesehen das isp extra error logs für die Webs erstellt. Darin habe ich .htaccess: Options not allowed here gefunden.
Das ispconfig.log ist leer. Muss das so sein? Wo kann ich htaccess erlauben?


----------



## Till (22. Mai 2009)

Poste bitte immer die Exakte Fehlermeldung aus dem Log wenn Du möchtest dass wir Dir helfen.


----------



## mrairbrush (22. Mai 2009)

Also dann komplett, fehlt ja nur die Url


> [Fri May 22 10:44:32 2009] [alert] [client 66.249.73.133] /var/www/web.com/web/unterverzeichnis/.htaccess: Options not allowed here


----------



## Till (23. Mai 2009)

Verschiebe mal die Zeile mit "Options ...." aus der .htaccess Datei ins apache Direktiven Feld der Webseite.


----------



## mrairbrush (23. Mai 2009)

Steh grad auf dem Schlauch. Wo soll ich wohin schieben? in der htaccess steht
Options +FollowSymLinks

Die Zeile habe ich in die etc/apache2/apache2.conf kopiert.


----------



## mrairbrush (23. Mai 2009)

Ok habs geschnallt. Mußte das in der htaccess noch ausklammern. Nun funktioniert es 
Danke,danke, danke....


----------



## mrairbrush (23. Mai 2009)

Noch eine Frage. HAbe in einer anderen htaccess noch die Flags
php_flag eaccelerator.enable 0
php_flag eaccelerator.optimizer 0
php_flag mmcache.enable 0
php_flag mmcache.optimizer 0

Brint ebenfalls einen Servererror. Muss das da raus und in die php.ini?


----------



## Till (24. Mai 2009)

Das muss da auf jeden Fall raus. Wenn das erlaubt wäre könnte ja jeder User und Hacker alle Sicherheitsmechanismen auf dem Server auch selbst ausschalten. Du kannst es entweder in das apache directives Feld kopieren oder Du lässt es ganz weg.


----------



## mrairbrush (24. Mai 2009)

ist von einem vbulletin. Benutzt ihr ja auch hier


----------



## Till (25. Mai 2009)

Von welchem Script das kommt ist nicht wirklich relevant  Also kopier es einfach rüber in das apache direktiven Feld.


----------

